# red gloves - a pair of red gloves



## Language Translator

I'm confused when it comes to translating colours in German. I know the colour changes depending on gender, but when I checked on google, it gave me a different answer, for example

red gloves
a pair of red gloves

*rote *Handschuhe
ein Paar von *roten *Handschuhen

yellow gloves
a pair of yellow gloves

*gelben *Handschuhen
ein Paar *gelbe *Handschuhe


I could understand it if it was always gelben / roten for the second but am I missing something or does the colour change depending on the word before it as well?


----------



## Frieder

Ein Paar von roten Handschuhen = dative
Ein Paar rote Handschuhe = nominative.

Ein Paar gelbe/grüne/blaue Handschuhe.
Ein Paar von gelben/grünen/blauen Handschuhen.

_Ein Paar von_ is hardly ever used nowadays.


----------



## Language Translator

Thanks for your reply Frieder.

I'm guessing your second suggestion would be the correct one to use?


----------



## berndf

There are three (Frieder had forgotten one possibility, the most original, accidentally) to express the partitive:
1. <quantity>+genitive
2. <quantity>+_von_+dative
and the predominant today:
3. <quantity>+nominative

So you can equally say:
1. _Ein Paar gelber Handschuhe._
2. _Ein Paar von gelben Handschuhe._
3. _Ein Paar gelbe Handschuhe._

1. _Ein Glas klaren Wassers._
2. _Ein Glas von klarem Wasser._
3. _Ein Glas klares Wasser._

As Frieder said, the predominant variant today is 3.


----------



## Kajjo

There is no difference depending on the mentioned colors.

gelbe/rote/blaue/grüne Handschuhe (Nominativ)
von gelben/roten/blauen/grünen Handschuhen (Dativ wegen der Präposition "von")

"Ein Paar von" sound a bit like an anglicism. In German you usually don't mention that it is a pair (as Frieder already said).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "Ein Paar von" sound a bit like an anglicism


No, _von_+dative is a replacement form for the genitive, as usual. It is a bit more idiomatic in connection with demonstratives:
_Ich hätte gerne ein Paar von diesen Handschuhen._​because here the partitive semantics is more prominent than in other context and is therefore expressed explicitly. The above is therefore a variant of
_Ich hätte gerne ein Paar dieser Handschuhe._​


----------



## Kajjo

Berndf, du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich störe mich nicht an der von-Konstruktion, sondern an der Betonung des Paares.

_a pair of jeans = eine Jeans
a pair of gloves = Handschuhe_

_Ich hätte gerne die Wildlederhandschuhe dort drüben!
Hier liegen noch Handschuhe! Wem gehören die?_

Würdest du wirklich nach einem Paar fragen? Würdest du wirklich rufen _"Hier liegt noch ein Paar von Handschuhen!"_?

In der gesprochenen Sprache würde es für mich sogar eher klingen, als ob man mehr als ein Paar kaufen möchte... _"Ich hätte gerne noch ein paar (einige) Handschuhe..."_


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Würdest du wirklich rufen _"Hier liegt noch ein Paar von Handschuhen!"_?


Hier hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Ich sagte:


berndf said:


> It is a bit more idiomatic *in connection with demonstratives*


Siehe meinen Beispielsatz und die dazugehörige Erklärung:


berndf said:


> _Ich hätte gerne ein Paar von *diesen *Handschuhen._​because here the partitive semantics is more prominent than in other context and is therefore expressed explicitly. The above is therefore a variant of
> _Ich hätte gerne ein Paar *dieser *Handschuhe._​


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es noch sagen. Früher sagte ich auch noch "ein Paar Hosen" (und wunderte mich, wieso es sprachlich zwei sind, wenn eine gemeint war.)
1.
a: Ich möchte gerne Handschuhe.
b: Wieviele?
a: Ein Paar.

Vergleiche:
2.
a: Ich möchte Handschuhe.
b: Wieviele?
a: Zwei.

2. - das würde niemand sagen. Ich will ja nicht zwei Stück, sondern ein Paar (zusammengehörige Handschuhe)

Das gleiche gilt für Strümpfe, Schuhe, Hausschuhe, Socken - und manchmal sogar für Hosen (ein Paar Hosen sind aber heute sprachlich "eine Hose".)


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: OK. Da sind wir uns einig.

@Hutschi: Also "ein Paar Hosen" habe ich NOCH NIE gehört und kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das in Deutschland irgendwi üblich ist. Das sagen doch wirklich nur Angelsachsen und schon dort erscheint es mir reichlich absurd.

Haben andere Muttersprachler hier schon mal "ein paar Hosen" im Sinne einer Hose gehört? Vielleicht kann ein Moderator das Thema abspalten?


----------



## Dan2

Language Translator said:


> when I checked on google, it gave me a different answer...


German Forum old-timers are probably tired of hearing me say this, but since this comes up again and again: If you're interested in grammatical detail (like correct adjectival endings) Google Translate is NOT the place to be looking.  GT is good for getting a sense of what some text in a foreign language means but AWFUL on grammatical accuracy.  Examples of Google translations of very simple phrases related to the OP:

red gloves and yellow gloves - rote Handschuhe und gelben Handschuhen
yellow gloves and red gloves - gelben Handschuhen und roten Handschuhen
I have red gloves and yellow gloves. - Ich habe den roten Handschuhen und gelben Handschuhen.
I have the red gloves and yellow gloves. - Ich habe die rote Handschuhe und gelben Handschuhen.

I rest my case...


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Also "ein Paar Hosen" habe ich NOCH NIE gehört und kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das in Deutschland irgendwi üblich ist.


Doch durchaus. Ich kenne Dein Alter nicht und weiß darum nicht, wie groß unser Altersunterschied ist aber in Hutischis und meiner Generation (geboren in den 50ern) ist _ein Paar Hosen _vollkommen normal.


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht eine regionale Variante? Ich werde das in Kürze mit meinen Eltern diskutieren...


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Vielleicht eine regionale Variante? Ich werde das in Kürze mit meinen Eltern diskutieren...


Nein, sicher nicht. Ich bin ebenso wie Du Hamburger. Es ist mehr eine Generationenfrage. Ich bin an die Redeweise aus Kindertagen gewohnt, benutze sie aber sehr selten aktiv, kann sie also z.B. nicht an meine Tochter weiter gegeben haben.


----------



## Sepia

Frieder said:


> Ein Paar von roten Handschuhen = dative
> Ein Paar rote Handschuhe = nominative.
> 
> ....


 
I am aware that lots of pepole say that, but I really can't find any logical explanation for "rote Handschuhe" being nominative.

They are obviously describing "ein Paar" in terms of them belonging to a certain category. So I'd really only go for the genitive like BerndF says.

With preposition "von" - archaic or maybe totally wrong.


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> @berndf: OK. Da sind wir uns einig.
> 
> @Hutschi: Also "ein Paar Hosen" habe ich NOCH NIE gehört und kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das in Deutschland irgendwi üblich ist. Das sagen doch wirklich nur Angelsachsen und schon dort erscheint es mir reichlich absurd.
> 
> Haben andere Muttersprachler hier schon mal "ein paar Hosen" im Sinne einer Hose gehört? Vielleicht kann ein Moderator das Thema abspalten?


 
I have, but rarely. Seems a bit like Scandinavian or English influence.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Das gleiche gilt für Strümpfe, Schuhe, Hausschuhe, Socken - und manchmal sogar für Hosen


Auch Unterhosen?


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> Auch Unterhosen?


 
Ja.

_Ein Paar Hosen_ sind im Ruhrgebiet der übliche Ausdruck. Auch aus meiner nördlichen Heimat kenne ich das.


----------



## berndf

Sepia said:


> Seems a bit like Scandinavian or English influence


Nein.

Dass die *beiden *Hosen zu einem einzigen Kleidungsstück fest vernäht sind und nicht, wie früher, einzeln verschnürt werden, ist eine Entwicklung der Neuzeit. Und daher stammt die moderne Tendenz _Hose_ im Singular für das ganze (moderne) Kleidungsstück zu verwenden. Mit irgendwelchem fremden Einflüssen hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Language Translator

Thanks for the responses, I wasn't expecting it. I have definitely decided to remove the von.

I am aware google has many limitations, the obvious mistake I've noticed is that in French it has Je a'i instead of J'ai for I have.


----------



## Sepia

fdb said:


> I agree with the first half sentence, but I am not sure about the second. My understanding (perhaps mistaken) is that not only the Adelsprädikat “von”, but also the Adelstitel (Herzog, Graf, Freiherr etc.), are legally part of the surname, and are entered as such in the passport of these exalted persons. (I have a vague recollection that one of my Kommilitoninnen in Tübingen once showed me her passport, where “Gräfin von so-und-so” was entered in the surname slot.) One consequence of the re-definition of these onomastic elements as part of the family name is that, whereas in imperial-royal times a Count would pass on his title posthumously to his eldest son only, nowadays all of his children are entitled to call themselves Graf (or Gräfin) von so-und-so from birth onwards.
> 
> An aside: Why do we say “Graf Bismarck” but “Otto von Bismarck”?


 


berndf said:


> Nein.
> 
> Dass die *beiden *Hosen zu einem einzigen Kleidungsstück fest vernäht sind und nicht, wie früher, einzeln verschnürt werden, ist eine Entwicklung der Neuzeit. Und daher stammt die moderne Tendenz _Hose_ im Singular für das ganze (moderne) Kleidungsstück zu verwenden. Mit irgendwelchem fremden Einflüssen hat das nichts zu tun.


 

Was meinst du hier mit "nein" - meinst du dass es umgekehrt ist?


----------



## berndf

Sepia said:


> Was meinst du hier mit "nein" - meinst du dass es umgekehrt ist?


Ich meine, dass die Entwicklung überhaupt nichts mit Einflüssen in irgend einer Richtung zu tun hat. In allen europäischen Sprachen wurde das Wort für Hosen ursprünglich nur im Plural gebraucht, einfach weil es ursprünglich zwei getrennte Kleidungstücke waren, die verschnürt getragen wurden, und nicht ein einziges, fest vernähtes wie heute. Die Verwendung im Singular ist eine Entwicklung innerhalb des Deutschen. Bei dieser Sprechweise sagt man für das, was ursprünglich _Hose_ hieß, _Hosenbein _und beide _Hosen(beine)_ zusammen _Hose_. Diese neuere Sprechweise konkurriert aber mit der immer noch existierenden ursprünglichen.

Ganz ursprünglich, übrigens, bezeichnete der Ausdruck _Hose _nur die Waden- und Fußwickel, die man unterhalb der Beinkleider trug, etwa so wie heute die Strümpfe zu 3/4 Hosen.


----------



## DerFrosch

Sepia said:


> Seems a bit like Scandinavian or English influence.



Glaubst du wirklich, dass die skandinavischen Sprachen je das Deutsche beeinflusst haben? Dafür sind sie doch zu klein und unbedeutend.  Daran ändert auch die geographische Nähe nichts.


----------



## ablativ

Sepia said:


> I am aware that lots of pepole say that, but I really can't find any logical explanation for "rote Handschuhe" being nominative.


What else would you call it?


----------



## bearded

I think that in 'ein Paar rote Handschuhe''  rote Handschuhe must be regarded as an apposition to ''Paar''. Hence the nominative.
But if you say ''geben Sie mir ein Paar rote Handschuhe', then Handschuhe is in the accusative, too, in my view.
Anyhow, with a preposition I would be uncertain :  mit einem Paar Handschuhe (is Handschuhe still in the nominative? Or do you say ''mit ein paar Handschuhen'', as if 'ein paar' meant 'a few'....? Thank you for explaining, native speakers.
Ich habe eben hie und da noch Lücken.


----------



## ablativ

bearded man said:


> But if you say ''geben Sie mir ein Paar rote Handschuhe', then Handschuhe is in the accusative, too, in my view.


Yes, of course ("Kasuskongruenz") ...


----------



## JClaudeK

Sepia said:


> They are obviously describing "ein Paar" in terms of them belonging to a certain category. So I'd really only go for the genitive like BerndF says.


Duden ist da anderer Meinung (Hervorhebung von mir):


> *Beugung: *
> 
> ein Paar neue, *selten* neuer Schuhe
> für zwei Paar neue, *selten* neuer Schuhe
> der Preis eines Paar[e]s neuer Schuhe
> mit einem Paar Schuhe[n]
> http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Paar


----------



## ablativ

ablativ said:


> Yes, of course ("Kasuskongruenz") ...


Hier war ich wohl etwas voreilig, bearded man, entschuldige bitte!



bearded man said:


> I think that in 'ein Paar rote Handschuhe''  rote Handschuhe must be regarded as an apposition to ''Paar''. Hence the nominative.
> But if you say ''geben Sie mir ein Paar rote Handschuhe', then Handschuhe is in the accusative, too, in my view.
> Anyhow, with a preposition I would be uncertain :  mit einem Paar Handschuhe (is Handschuhe still in the nominative? Or do you say ''mit ein paar Handschuhen'', as if 'ein paar' meant 'a few'....? Thank you for explaining, native speakers.


Für den Nominativ und Akkusativ gilt das von mir Gesagte zwar, aber beim Dativ wird das schon komplizierter:

Die genaue Regel lautet hier wie folgt:

Steht _Paar _im Dativ, so kann man zwischen drei Konstruktionen wählen, denn derfolgende Nominalausdruck kann auch im Nominativ stehen:_mit zwei Paar seidenen Strümpfen _/ _seidener Strümpfe _/ _seidene Strümpfe. _Maß-, Mengen- und Münzbezeichnungen (2),Apposition (2.2). 

Der gesamte Artikel steht hier.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Yes, of course ("Kasuskongruenz") ...


I think that is the answer to Sepia's problem with calling it nominative which I share (there is no reason for a nominative; the nominative marks the subject and has no other function).

The choice is not between "nominative" and "partitive genitive". The choice is between "copying the case 'Paar' takes" (as you would in an apposition) and "partitive genitive".


----------



## bearded

Many thanks to ablativ, berndf and JClaude.



ablativ said:


> Steht _Paar _im Dativ, so kann man zwischen drei Konstruktionen wählen, denn derfolgende Nominalausdruck kann auch im Nominativ stehen:_mit zwei Paar seidenen Strümpfen _/ _seidener Strümpfe _/ _seidene Strümpfe. _Maß-, Mengen- und Münzbezeichnungen (2),Apposition (2.2).





berndf said:


> The choice is not between "nominative" and "partitive genitive". The choice is between "copying the case 'Paar' takes" (as you would in an apposition) and "partitive genitive''.



In berndf's statement I see a little contradiction: if _mit zwei Paar seidene Strümpfe _is correct, as ablativ says, then the nominative case seems to be a possible choice after all (but shouldn't it be _mit zwei Paaren...?). _Otherwise, what case is _seidene?_


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> I see a little contradiction: if _mit zwei Paar seidene Strümpfe _is correct, as ablativ says, then the nominative case seems to be a possible choice after all (but shouldn't it be _mit zwei Paaren...?). _Otherwise, what case is _seidene?_


I am afraid I can't help you there. I can't follow the logic of that construction nor is it compatible with my Sprachgefühl. I might use _Paar _uninfected in analogy to units of measurement or number words, but I would never ever say _mit zwei Paar seidene Strümpfe_. Compare the modern _mit zwei Strümpfen_ that replaced the earlier _mit zweien Strümpfen_.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> I can't follow the logic of that construction nor is it compatible with my Sprachgefühl.


Even though I placed the link myself, I completely agree with berndf's "Sprachgefühl".


----------



## Sepia

ablativ said:


> What else would you call it?


 
What do you mean what would I call it?  Nominative of course - and like I said, I don't see that that would make any sense. Like BerndF says, it should be a genitive. "Ein Paar" is the subject. The group or genre it belongs to is in the genitive. There is nothing really unusual about that, so why shouldn't it be any different here?


----------



## ablativ

Please have a look at this thread ...


----------

